
My class: “Hands on Python 3.5” - bikle
Hello World,
If you live near Santa Clara, I invite you to my class:
&quot;Hands on Python 3.5&quot; which meets on 8 Saturdays for 4 hours starting Jan 7.
The class will build software projects from popular packages available to Python 3.5.2.
The venue is Santa Clara Adult Education room F4.
The cost is $300. The class provides a certificate should you seek employer reimbursement.
holler if questions: bikle101 at gmail
Register: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;register.asapconnected.com&#x2F;CourseDetail.aspx?CourseId=126730&amp;ext=1
======
mjhea0
clickable >>
[https://register.asapconnected.com/CourseDetail.aspx?CourseI...](https://register.asapconnected.com/CourseDetail.aspx?CourseId=126730&ext=1)

